# Church in Lucerene Switzerland?



## mountaincathedrals (Oct 16, 2013)

Any recommendations for a reformed church in Lucerne, Switzerland?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not sure given it is a German area, but I know there are a few French Speaking churches there which are generically evangelical. I'll look into it for you, one of my elder wives is Swiss German.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought Francis Schaeffer helped plant a church in Lucerne but...that would have been 50+ years ago.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 16, 2013)

jogri17 said:


> I am not sure given it is a German area, but I know there are a few French Speaking churches there which are generically evangelical. I'll look into it for you, *one of my elder wives *is Swiss German.



Wow, Joseph! What have you gotten yourself into?!


----------

